# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  انتخاب رشته اول دبیرستان

## alikeshavarz466

با سلام
اول دبیرستان تموم کردم و میخوام رشته انتخاب کنم و  معدلم خیلی خوب شده و خودم کیف رشته تجربی به خاطر رشته های  پزشکیش دارم به نظر شما اگه رشته تجربی برم میتونم پزشکی قبول بشم؟ رشته تجربی چگونه رشته ای است؟ شنیدم که بعضی ها میگن کسی که یک موسسه مثل کانون و گزینه 2 و ... ثبت نام نکنه اصلا برای پزشکی قبول نمیشه آیا این واقعیت داره؟من وضع مالی خوبی ندارم که برم این موسسه و اون موسسه و فقط میخوام کتاب کمک آموزشی بخرم بنظر شما برم تجربی قبول میشم؟باید تابستون هم درس بخونم یا خیر روزی چند ساعت؟ ببخشید که خیلی سوال کردم.

----------


## erfanblur00

دوستان لطفا این سوالارو جواب بدید چون سوال منم هستش...
واقعا سردرگم شدم :'(

----------


## simin11

رشته تجربی رشته خوبیه.بالاخره کسی هم که میخواد واسه کنکور درس بخونه باید آزمون آزمایشی رو شرکت کنه کلاس خیلی واجب نیست.
تابستون سال آینده شروع کن به درس خوندن.نهایتا روزی 3-4 ساعت.

----------


## پویا دقتی

> دوستان لطفا این سوالارو جواب بدید چون سوال منم هستش...
> واقعا سردرگم شدم :'(


سلام دوست عزیز

خب اگه به درسای زیست و شیمی علاقه زیاد دارین ، رشته تجربی انتخاب مناسبی برای شماست ..... فقط باید با برنامه درس بخونین و درس ها رو خوب بفهمین ( مفهومی بخونین )

خوبه که در تابستون ی مروری روی عربی و فیزیک داشته باشین چون ازشون در کنکور سوال میاد

----------


## ...Rahim...

تجربی رو اگه علاقه شدید داری بیا ...
چون شرایطش از بقیه رشته ها سخت تره و رقابت فوق العاده شدید تره ... ولی اگه زود شروع کنی و درست و مداوم بخونی پزشکی که هیچی رتبه تک رقمی هم میشه آورد چون تو وقت زیاد داری ....

----------


## iSalar

این از تجربه من که امسال دوم تجربی رو تموم کردم گوش کن بعد تصمیم بگیر ...
سال اول معدلم ترم دومم : 19.54 ==> هر روز حد اکثر یک ساعت و نیم درس میخوندم جمعه و پنجشنبه هم اصلا تابستون های تا قبل از اول به هیچ وجه هیچ کتابی نمیخوندم
منم مثل تو به عشق پزشکی اومدم تجربی و صد البته امیدوارم که به هدفم میرسم
و حال سال دوم معدل ترم دوم : 19.54 ==> هر روز  4.5 تا 6 ساعت بعد مدرسه درس میخونم... پتج شنبه جمعه هم 9 تا 10 ساعت ... تابستونم هم که الان توش واقع هستیم هر روز میانگین 10 ساعت...

این بود یک سالی که گذشت واسم
امیدوارم تو هم خیلی از دوستای من نباشی که به عشق پزشکی اومدن و تغییر رشته دادن به کامپیوتر

----------


## Harir

ببینید تاپیک شما منو برد ب 1-2 سال پیش شاید زیاد دور نباشه اما...
خب حالا این بحث انتخاب رشته خود من پیش تیم مشاوره مدرسه انتخاب رشته کردم راضی نبودم معدلمو دیدن و گفتن بزنیم تجربی دیگه؟ منم واقعا دو دل بودم خونواده گفتن هرچی انتخاب کنی ما پشتتیم 
و خودم بودم و خودم راغب بودم ادبیات بخونم کلا زندگیم بود و صد البته زیست رو هم دوست داشتم ولی ن در حد ادبیات و حتی عربی 
اومدم تجربی از ریاضی و فیزیک فراری بودم ک بازهم دلیل خاص خودشو داره اونقدر ک دیگه عید ب فکر تغییر رشته افتادم 
تابستون موفق شدم ی مکاله کوتاهی با یکی از نویسنده های محبوبم (انجمن نویسندگان جوان) داشته باشم مهندسی کامپیوتر خونده بود و می دونید بهم چی گفت:اگه بازم برگردم و بخوام تعیین رشته دبیرستانمو کنم بازم هم همین راهو میرم ادبیات بی ادبیات ب همین راحتی دلیل های منطقیش هم بماند
واینکه ب دلیل سابقه درخشانش رزومشو استرالیا قبول کرد و..
می دونید اینکه کاملا بستگی ب خودتون داره یکی مثلا رشته x رو می خونه علیرغم همه زحمتاش و مخالفت دیگران و موفق هم میشه یکی هم مدرک مهه میره فلان رشته 
و بازهم دیدم از دوستان ریاضی ک سروته همه مهندسیم باور کنید سوال دوستان من ک اینه و بچه های تجربی ک قبول دارم کنکور واقعا واسه اونا حیاتیه....
ب هرحال همه چی بستگی ب خودتون داره.....
وسلام

----------


## erfanblur00

ممنون از نظراتتون
دوستان نظرتون درمورد زبان چیه؟ تو این فکرم که از ریاضی برم کنکور زبان بدم! اما یکی از فامیلامون که دندان میخونه میگه زبان رو خودت میتونی یاد بگیری و فقط voca یعنی اگر لغت بلد باشی میتونی کنکور رو راحت قبول بشی ! گفتم ریاضی چطوره گفت که بازاره کار نداره و اگر هم میخوای بخونی باید توی دانشگاه های خوب مثل تهران و اصفهان قبول شی ! گفت تجربی از همه بهتره چون از علمت استفاده میکنی و لذت میبری !
الان من ریاضی رو انتخاب کردم ! اما 2 دلم که ریاضیو بخونم یا تجربی ! میترسم برم تجربی اما نتونم بخونم :@! آخه تا الان بیشتر از 2 ساعت درس نخوندم ! :\ :/  بنظرتون چیکار کنم؟(به تجربی حس خوبی دارم ! به ریاضی هم همینطور اما میترسم برم تجربی نتونم بخونم ! )
دوستان راهنمایی کنید ! 
Tnx A Lot

----------


## مهسابانو

درسته!اگه شما به رشتتون علاقه دارید یا حتی به هدفتون که احتمالا پزشکیه علاقه دارید کاریو که فکر میکنید درسته انجام بدین!
این که این موسسه ها ثبت نام نکنی فلان میشه هم اشتباهه...درسته تاثیر دارن ولی نه انقدر که بخوای از هدفت دست بکشی...همه چی تو تلاش شماست!
به نظر من رشته تجربی از بقیه رشته ها بهتر هست و حتی بخاطرش سه ماه افسردگی گرفتم...شک داشتم بتونم برم تجربی!برای همین قدر رشتمو میدونم!
درضمن فکر میکنم این موسسه ها بورسیه یا تخفیفو این چیزا دارن...البته اطلاعات کاملی ندارم!مشکل هم اگه منابعتون هست کتابخونه ها هستن!
دنبال علاقتون برین همه چیز دست به دست هم داده تا موفق بشین!
موفق باشید :Yahoo (1):

----------


## ..زهرا..

منکه نجربی خوندم برمیگشتم عقب انسانی میرفتم

----------


## پویا دقتی

منم ریاضی خوندم ..... ولی اگه به عقب برمیگشتم می رفتم فنی و حرفه ای

----------


## Yaas

ببینید علاقتون تو چیه و کاری کنید که وقتی ۲۰سالتون شد حسرت نخورید
برای موفق شدن تو هر رشته ای باید خیلی تلاش کنید
در مورد تجربی اگه با خون و جراحی و اینجور چیزا مشکل ندارید پزشکی و دارو و پیراپزشکیا رشته هایی هستن که از همه لحاظ عالی هستن و زندگیتون تامین میشه
رشته های انسانی و‌ هنر هم باعث ارامش روح انسان میشن...علاقه و شرایط خانوادتون رو در نظر بگیرید تا بهترین انتخابو داشته باشید.

----------


## erfanblur00

فکر میکنم تصمیمم رو گرفتم!
همین ریاضی میخونم میرم حسابداری !چون بازار کارش هم خوبه
*ممنون از دوستان بابت راهنمایی* 
*ایشالا همیشه در زندگیتون موفق باشید ...//*

----------


## artim

> با سلام
> اول دبیرستان تموم کردم و میخوام رشته انتخاب کنم و  معدلم خیلی خوب شده و خودم کیف رشته تجربی به خاطر رشته های  پزشکیش دارم به نظر شما اگه رشته تجربی برم میتونم پزشکی قبول بشم؟ رشته تجربی چگونه رشته ای است؟ شنیدم که بعضی ها میگن کسی که یک موسسه مثل کانون و گزینه 2 و ... ثبت نام نکنه اصلا برای پزشکی قبول نمیشه آیا این واقعیت داره؟من وضع مالی خوبی ندارم که برم این موسسه و اون موسسه و فقط میخوام کتاب کمک آموزشی بخرم بنظر شما برم تجربی قبول میشم؟باید تابستون هم درس بخونم یا خیر روزی چند ساعت؟ ببخشید که خیلی سوال کردم.


اگه معدلت بالا باشه بورت میکنه قلمچی بدون هیچ هزینه ای
واسه رشته فقط و فقط علاقه ات رو انتخاب کن با علاقه به هر رشته ای میرسی

----------


## Parniya

> فکر میکنم تصمیمم رو گرفتم!
> همین ریاضی میخونم میرم حسابداری !چون بازار کارش هم خوبه
> *ممنون از دوستان بابت راهنمایی* 
> *ایشالا همیشه در زندگیتون موفق باشید ...//*



رشته ریاضی ب این سختی واسه حسابداری!؟

از تجربی ، انسانی هم میشه خوند حسابداری رو!

تجربی اسون نیس ولی خب نسبت ب ریاضی فیزیک بهتره !!

----------


## erfanblur00

> رشته ریاضی ب این سختی واسه حسابداری!؟
> 
> از تجربی ، انسانی هم میشه خوند حسابداری رو!
> 
> تجربی اسون نیس ولی خب نسبت ب ریاضی فیزیک بهتره !!


درسته اما به ریاضی خیلی علاقه دارم یعنی تا مسئله رو حل نکنم بلند نمیشم  :Yahoo (4):  (حتی دلیلشو ندونم که چرا مثلا جواب x بدست اومده!)

----------


## Ali.psy

عاقلانه انتخاب کن بالاخره مسیرتو مشخص میکنی ممکنه یه رشته انتخاب کنی بعدا پشیمون بشی استعدا وتوانایی واقعیتو بسنج خیلیا بعدا پشیمون شدن چون مسیر رشته ها مث اول دبیرستان نیست سخت تر میشه ودانش اموز شکه میشه میبینی نه  نمیتونه ولی براساس استعداد علاقه بری جلو حله...قطعا موفقی

----------


## alikeshavarz466

رتبم نیز خیلی خوبه(بالای19) پس تجربی میرم.
راستی توی تابستون  لغات انگلیسی اول دبیرستان،لغات عربی اول دبیرستان  و فصل 1 و ربع فصل 2 زیست دوم هم خوندم . کار خوبی کردم؟

----------


## erfanblur00

منم دارم همینکارو میکنم : د ی 
من ریاضیو هم میخوام دوره کنم !  :Yahoo (1):  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## konkurbank

اينو قبلآ هم گفته بودم ولي تكرار ميكنم كه :
دانش آموزان در انتخاب رشته دبيرستان هر هدف و آينده اي رو در نظر دارن رشته رياضي رو در اولويت انتخابشون قرار بدن و دروس تخصصي هدف آيندشون رو همزمان مطالعه كنن و در سال چهارم تغيير رشته بدن...
هرساله رتبه هاي برتر رشته انساني دانش آموزان رياضي بودن و همينطور براي تجربي پايه رياضيشون فوق العاده قوي ميشه و درس زيست كه بيشتر حفظيه رو هم كه همزمان خوندن ...
مثل دوست خوبم محمد مرادي رتبه 21 كنكور تجربي يا محمد ساعدي و و و و و

----------


## Mohammad hasan

من سال گذشته انتخاب رشته کردم و تجربی رو انتخاب کردم اگه بازم برگردم و بخوام انتخاب رشته کنم تجربی رو انتخاب میکنم ،
به نظر من هر کسی بیاد تجربی ریسک کرده و منم  علاوه بر این که به رشته تجربی علاقمندم از ریسک خوشم میاد  :Yahoo (76): 
موفق باشید :Yahoo (83):

----------


## Mohammad hasan

دوست عزیز صرفا جهت اطلاعتون عرض میکنم 
زیست به هیچ وجه درس حفظی نیست و سخت ترین درس تجربیه ...

----------


## erfanblur00

> اينو قبلآ هم گفته بودم ولي تكرار ميكنم كه :
> دانش آموزان در انتخاب رشته دبيرستان هر هدف و آينده اي رو در نظر دارن رشته رياضي رو در اولويت انتخابشون قرار بدن و دروس تخصصي هدف آيندشون رو همزمان مطالعه كنن و در سال چهارم تغيير رشته بدن...
> هرساله رتبه هاي برتر رشته انساني دانش آموزان رياضي بودن و همينطور براي تجربي پايه رياضيشون فوق العاده قوي ميشه و درس زيست كه بيشتر حفظيه رو هم كه همزمان خوندن ...
> مثل دوست خوبم محمد مرادي رتبه 21 كنكور تجربي يا محمد ساعدي و و و و و


شما چرا میگید سال چهارم تغییر رشته بدم؟!(چه من چه بچه های ریاضی)
مگه ادامه بدم چی میشه؟  :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## عیسی محمدمولی

با عرض سلام خدمت شما . ببین به علاقه ی خودت بستگی داره. مثلا من تو سال اول با ریاضی و فیزیک خیلی حال می کردم ولی از زیست خوشم نمیومد. واسه همین رفتم رشته ی ریاضی و از انتخابم هم خیلی راضیم. شما هم در درجه ی اول اگه از زیست و شیمی خوشتون میاد برید تجربی. البته ریاضی و فیزیک هم در رشته ی تجربی مهمه اما نه به اندازه ی اون دو تا. راجع به رشته ی پزشکی هم تحقیق کن و بیشتر باهاش آشنا شو که خدایی نکرده عمر خودتو تلف نکنی واسه رسیدن به هدفی نا معلوم. خدا پشت و پناهت باشه

----------


## konkurbank

> شما چرا میگید سال چهارم تغییر رشته بدم؟!(چه من چه بچه های ریاضی)
> مگه ادامه بدم چی میشه؟


دوست عزيز من منظورم كساييه كه هدفشون تجربي و يا انسانييه،
وگرنه رياضي رشته خيلي تاپيه كه من خيلي هم دوسش دارم و خودم هم رشتم رياضي بود و خداروشكر به لطف خدا رتبه 442 اين رشته رو اووردم...

----------


## mostafa181

من پارسال همین موقع ها مثل خودت بودم کدوم رشته برم بالاخره رفتم ریاضی ولی اینو بهت بگم به نمره هات نگاه نکن مثلا بگی ریاضیم 20 شده برم ریاضی
ثانیا همه چی علاقه نیست باید استعدادت ببینی توی کدوم رشته اس
 مثلا من خودم به فیلم نگاه کردن علاقه دارم ولی وقتی باعث عقب موندگیت بشه دیگه اون علاقه فایده ای نداره

----------


## erfanblur00

نظرتون در مورد حسابداری چیه؟!

----------

